# Marijuana - should I?



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

Smoked in high school many years ago but stopped a few decades ago. I have nothing against it, think we should legalize it, and have tried a couple of times recently but found it too strong (paranoid feelings; maybe I inhaled too much). So where's everyone else at with smoking weed? I miss the old days... beer, bud & tunes (sigh...)


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I smoked a shit-ton in College back in the day (lates 70s-early 80s). I've tried if off and on a few times since then but I find the stuff nowadays to be way too strong - its like smoking acid. As you said, it also makes me a bit paranoid. Maybe I'm just (gulp!) getting old !?!?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I think homegrown pot "back in the day" was probably less potent than the crazy stuff that is available now

I've also seen many casualties of oversmoking, I don't bother with it but do whatever makes you feel good


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think the "weed is stronger now" movement (which i'm pretty sure has all but died since the anti drug commercials of the 90's) is a conspiracy to get parents worried that today's weed is more of a drug than the stuff they smoked as kids. While I'm an 80's child and didn't smoke until the end of the 90's, I can fairly safely attest that it's still just a relaxation drug...it hasn't moved up to the chemical drug ballpark by any means.

I quit smoking (everything) when my daughter was born 3 years ago. I started cooking with it instead. Once every 6 months i spend about 200$ on the cheapest stuff i can find and cook it into a 3L bottle of cooking oil which is safely and easily stored in a high dark shelf. From there i can make cake, brownies, cookies, spread it on toast like butter, etc etc. it doesn't smell and doesn't hurt your lungs from the act of smoking, not to mention there is no visible bad influence. My daughter will never smell weed on me, she'll never find rolling papers, pipes/bongs, roaches, etc etc. even if i was to eat it right in front of her, all she would ever know was that daddy ate a cupcake...and like 4 bags of Doritos.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just got a new X-mas bong. 8)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mike....I'm a late 40's child myself and smoked a lot from the early 60's until the late 80's. And did a lot of other stuff on top of that. A couple of years back after not smoking for about 15 years I tried some. It was a friends stag and I had a damned good contact high on so I tried what was being passed around. I can attest that what's on the market now is a hell of a lot more powerful than what we got. Didn't get paranoid but got extremely f'd up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

mike_oxbig said:


> even if i was to eat it right in front of her, all she would ever know was that daddy ate a cupcake...and like 4 bags of Doritos.


Poof! Mind blown. I have an idea...

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Mmmm doobies. 

There has always been potent pot but now there is more of it. The breeding and hybridization over the last 25 years has had an effect but that effect started by selection of 2 potent landraces that would have been around already for eons. So it is not the same as the 60's pot but its not that much different.

Going from not smoking for a decade to smoking some highgrade cannabis maybe too much for some folks. Kinda like not drinking for a decade and then pounding a few cold ones on an empty stomach, too much too fast. Also all pot is not equal, some varieties are very euphoric and relaxing, some more narcotic and help with sleep and pain, equatorial sativa varieties may be racey and speed up your heartrate. So that can translate into pleasant or unpleasant experiences.

Things are changing (slowly) so maybe one day you can grow your own without fear of getting pinched and you can find a strain that works for you.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> I think the "weed is stronger now" movement (which i'm pretty sure has all but died since the anti drug commercials of the 90's) is a conspiracy to get parents worried that today's weed is more of a drug than the stuff they smoked as kids. While I'm an 80's child and didn't smoke until the end of the 90's, I can fairly safely attest that it's still just a relaxation drug...it hasn't moved up to the chemical drug ballpark by any means.
> 
> I quit smoking (everything) when my daughter was born 3 years ago. I started cooking with it instead. Once every 6 months i spend about 200$ on the cheapest stuff i can find and cook it into a 3L bottle of cooking oil which is safely and easily stored in a high dark shelf. From there i can make cake, brownies, cookies, spread it on toast like butter, etc etc. it doesn't smell and doesn't hurt your lungs from the act of smoking, not to mention there is no visible bad influence. My daughter will never smell weed on me, she'll never find rolling papers, pipes/bongs, roaches, etc etc. even if i was to eat it right in front of her, all she would ever know was that daddy ate a cupcake...and like 4 bags of Doritos.




Can you compare the "Height" and differences with smoking it?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I`m sure I had a comment....just can`t remember what it was


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Mike....I'm a late 40's child myself and smoked a lot from the early 60's until the late 80's. And did a lot of other stuff on top of that. A couple of years back after not smoking for about 15 years I tried some. It was a friends stag and I had a damned good contact high on so I tried what was being passed around. I can attest that what's on the market now is a hell of a lot more powerful than what we got. Didn't get paranoid but got extremely f'd up.


It's probably more the 15 year break then the stuff itself, as has been mentioned. If you find some that works for you, and you're not driving, go nuts IMO. It's a rare thing for me to do but I know lots of people who smoke daily.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*downer alert!!!*

It's been 2 decades since I've smoked anything. I miss the smell of hash more than any other smell I can think of.

I physically can't smoke anymore, since it would likely send me to the looney bin. I had a very bad trip that fried my brain for 3 years (it has actually affected me for over 10+). 

If anything, please talk talk to your kids about staying away from chemicals.

My life was a horror story:

- 3 years of not seeing straight
- 1 year of not being able to read (1st year)
- I had to drop out of my final 6 months of high school.
- confessing to my parents I was a druggy
- writing a good bye letter, cause I thought I was dead for sure.
- having to be watched while I went to sleep strictly out of fear for things that did not exist (for about 8 months).
- thinking people were evil and attacking them physically (I was very confused about reality at this stage)
- didn't drink alcohol for 5 years, cause I thought it might 'break' my head again.

There's so much more to the story. But, as I said, if I save one kid from having to go through this then I'm glad I posted. I know it may sound corny, but in my opinion, this is super important.

While in therapy, I found out a famous drummer was also going through what I was going through. He was actually being treated by the same therapist for the same thing. He actually helped me quite a bit. My point here is that it DOES happen to many people. It's almost like a brainwashing that is very difficult to overcome.

The most interesting thing about the experience is that you strongly feel that you understand how Life REALLY works. The experience I had has been seemingly _subtly_ documented throughout history in poetry, art, and music(in actual sound). It is only hinted at, however, since the experience can't actually be verbalized (like a wittgenstein-type thing).

Anyway, ultimately, the experience has made me who I am. And I wouldn't change it for anything.

So, this all being said. I don't think you should do drugs, cause I can't....and I'm jealous.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Curious my friend as to what type of chemical were you ingesting at that time sounds very serious that's for sure. As to the pot thing well at this point I would only advocate the usage of pot for medical reasons and not writing about it openly is a wise decision for folks these days. I can remember seeing on tv about the border patrol guys who looked through someone's computer and denied them entry into the US based on what they had written about their drug usage, but to each there own and yes there is a substantial difference between the pot of the 60's compared to todays home grown or even the pot imported from Mexico.

" okay I can't figure out if you're in your forties how could you have smoked pot from the 60's a quote from another post
Mike....I'm a late 40's child myself and smoked a lot from the early 60's until the late 80's. And did a lot of other stuff on top of that. A couple of years back after not smoking for about 15 years I tried some. It was a friends stag and I had a damned good contact high on so I tried what was being passed around. I can attest that what's on the market now is a hell of a lot more powerful than what we got. Didn't get paranoid but got extremely f'd up. "

Now I don't have a degree in mathematics but when you add say even 60's ( late and another 50 years ) you would have been smoking since you were 7 years old. ship


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I think "late 40's child" means born in the late 40s.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Ya bunch of hippies!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ship of fools said:


> Curious my friend as to what type of chemical were you ingesting at that time sounds very serious that's for sure.


It was lsd. I just took it too far. I'd be on it for days straight. Something happened while I was tripping out that can't really talk about (I know, lame), and next thing I knew, I was f:cked for a very long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Unless you buy weed in a state or nation where it is legalized, your purchases support organized crime. That's enough to keep me from indulging.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Krelf said:


> Unless you buy weed in a state or nation where it is legalized, your purchases support organized crime. That's enough to keep me from indulging.


If you do it elsewhere you support the government. 
Definitely a catch 22.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I haven't done it since I was single...10yrs or so ago...seemed a lot of the girls I dated them did it.
id love to try it again for nostalgias sake, but no idea where to get a hookup. Oh well.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

kat_ said:


> I think "late 40's child" means born in the late 40s.


Give the little lady a seegar...or a bomber rolled from the paper out of Cheech and Chong's ''Big Bambu''. If you can find that rolling paper now adays.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Joe knows...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It makes me *enjoy* the music I play ..for better or worse.... not quiting either at any point soon. 

Modern strains grown outdoors are an excellent solution that would make the most sense for all involved. They are growing 15 ft plants in greenhouses in the Golden Horseshoe ( it's on youtube ). If you where allowed to grow a couple in the yard, they would be everywhere and no need to steal it, no strain on the electrical grid nor building contamination problems. Then there is the criminal element arguement. I saw a two pound plant this year. Who would really need more than that?

Makes sense to me ... just nobody else. If ya like hash... ya just brew it up. Pop in some squash plants , few peppers and tomatos while your at it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Give the little lady a seegar...or a bomber rolled from the paper out of Cheech and Chong's ''Big Bambu''.
> If you can find that rolling paper now adays.


I have it.










(google pic)


52 ('61) here. I did it socially (20ish). But rarely. then stopped. 
I later sustained injuries where pain killers were neccesary (and 
prescribed), but, gut wrenching. Stopped with the pills and endured 
the pain instead. One day at work, I needed something. A co-worker
offered me oxy, or a coupla' small cookies. Chose the cookies. I've 
been chronic since Y2K. I've had baked, vapoured, oiled and zig zagged. 
I don't really get high. When I get home from work, I take 2 nice hauls 
then snuff it and unwind. pain free.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I toked back in the 70's. Why does the weed nowadays smell like skunk? I swear it didn't smell like that back in the 70's.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i been a pothead on and off for over 36 years. the wife hates the smell, but i like it.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

sambonee said:


> Can you compare the "Height" and differences with smoking it?


sorry for the late reply, busy time of year

This is hard to do because it's so dependent on how much you consume. Having said that, it's completely controllable when you know how much is in each serving. I make it so that a tablespoon of oil has about a gram worth in it...it's also my usual serving size. it will give you a nice happy buzz without any burnout. if you double that you'll be as stoned as if you just finished smoking a good sized joint...but the catch is the high will last 3x longer, since you have to digest it before it's out of your system. this could be a good or bad thing depending on how much you need to accomplish that day. if you triple that within the hour you'll be strumming the same 4 chords for hours without realizing. while this seems like a fun idea at first it makes waking up the next morning a real challenge...you can actually get quite hungover from it.

a body buzz feels a lot more mellow than a smoking buzz which hits your head a lot harder. you'll be stoned but able to function normally so long as you don't eat an excessive amount. if you're after the "f-d up" feeling it's completely obtainable but honestly smoking would be a more effective (and temporary) way of achieving it. 

@ electraglide - i do think the 15 year abstinence had a lot to do with how high you felt. i have no way of comparing the weed from yesterday to today, but i know for damn sure that if i smoked the crappiest weed on the market after the 3+ years of not smoking anything that i'd be ultra stoned.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

True, the not smoking probly has something to do with it....but...I have friends and relations who have been smoking (and some growing) for a long time. They say that the smoke today is a lot stronger. It's been developed that way over the years. And Mike....back in the day what we grew, bought and smoked probably makes the crappiest weed of today look pretty good.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

hope the producers of COPS ain`t reading this thread.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't mind being the resident buzzkill. Why smoke anything? Why pollute your lungs? Why spend money on recreational drugs? Someone, somewhere in the supply and demand chain gets hurt in the use of pot, so why contribute to it?

Time wasted while buzzed is time you never get back. Think of all the productive and creative things that time could be used for.

Just my 2 cents, not adjusted for inflation, ymmv, imho, etc.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's your opinion Mooh and you're entitled to it.
There are alternatives to smoking, already covered in the thread.

What I don't agree with, is an adult, choosing to do what _I_ wish,
to my _own_ body, shouldn't be any concern to anyone but me.

Archaic laws are not on my radar, sorry.

One of the worst drugs out there, alcohol, is legal.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sober second thought.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

I tend to partake when I can, but I don't put a lot of effort into going to find it. Taking a break from it makes it feel a lot stronger when you come back. I hadn't touched it in quite a while a few years ago, and jammed with a guy who happened to have a little bit, and sent me home with a bud. I felt like I had put my brain in some really comfy pyjama pants, and put it on the most comfortable pillow I could imagine. I watched a whole episode of SNL! Voluntarily! Normally I can't get past Weekend Update - that was pretty funny to me. When it's a little more regular, it's a great way to unwind, and in my 20s, it was kind of a lifestyle thing, and did a lot for my anxiety and stress in general. Having said that, I'm also glad it's not around all the time, as it's a nice break when I get my hands on it now and then.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

sulphur said:


> That's your opinion Mooh and you're entitled to it.
> There are alternatives to smoking, already covered in the thread.
> 
> What I don't agree with, is an adult, choosing to do what _I_ wish,
> ...


Fwiw, I never addressed the alternatives, and I agree it's an individual choice, but the OP did ask.

Anyway, the multitude of alternative uses for the plant are amazing and should make it legal for those uses.

Pot smokers shouldn't go to jail, period. 

I just don't get getting high.

As for alcohol...well, I'm a former very heavy user...and my best childhood friend was killed by a drunk driver...and a very good friend died this month by drinking himself to death.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For the life of me, I can't figure out what the appeal of intoxication is, whether it comes from smoking, swallowing, drinking, or snorting anything. I "inhaled" on maybe 3 occasions in 1973, but the wretched stink of grass was one of the things that pushed me away from attending concerts. It's one of those things in life that I just don't get. As far as I could tell, the only positive from pot was that if you smoked enough of it, you could be distracted from how bad it smelled.

A graduate student I knew in the early 70's was doing work for the LeDain Commission when we were both at McGill, and would get shopping bags full of the best government-issue pot for research purposes. One day I was waiting for the elevator with a lab-partner who was a (cigarette) smoker, when this grad student came over to wait for the same elevator. My lab-partner asked her "Do you have a smoke?", failing to notice the VERY large baggy of weed she had in her hand at that moment. We had a chuckle out of it.

Paradoxically, some undergrad buddies of mine who were decidedly NON-smokers, of any kind, were also doing LeDain Commission work, with unrestricted access to the same stash. They, along with another friend, all got accepted to a graduate program at Rutgers. So, they rented a car, and drove down to New Jersey to look for a place to live for that fall. Unfortunately, whoever had rented that same car before them had left a joint in the glove compartment. Their long hair provoked a search of the vehicle (it was the mid-70s) at the border, and when the joint was found, it set off a 6hr "stopover" at the border, until the matter was resolved. The irony was that they had unfettered access to as much as anyone could want, but were completely disinterested in it, yet got nabbed for someone else's dope. They _didn't_ get a chuckle out of it.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I have never smoked pot and never been offered any (or any othe drugs). I guess I was hanging out with a good crowd. 

I don't see the interest personally. The last thing we need is more unmotivated, lazy people who can't think straight.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll enter this even though I probably shouldn't. I smoked daily from the age of about 16 till I was 21. At that time we (my lady & I) made the decision that if we were going to amount to anything in this life, the pot had to go. This required a total change of friends and people we hung with. It was tough. We couldn't go to sleep at night or make love unless we were high. For me smoking causes a lose of motivation and makes me content with what ever/where ever/when ever. I got back into it briefly during the 90's when I was in my 30's. Found pretty much the same thing, I'm useless when I'm high. It's not for me.
I know people who function and have done very well in life while smoking daily. I also know people who haven't progressed an inch since I smoked with them in the 70's.

Not everyone who smokes is a stoner. Not everyone who drinks is a drunk. It's all up to you.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent thread. Just read through it. Some very good stories and opinions. I think i "bought" some weed maybe twice in my life. Used to get ripped a few times a month with a few good friends, which I have now lost contact with (one is a full blown alcoholic and the other has been stoned for 35 years). But these two turned me on to music in a huge way. When I started hanging out with them I was listening to Rush, Triumph and some Led. But these guys put me into a ton of stuff I would not have picked up on my own. Velvet Underground, Giles Giles and Fripp, Television, Cream, early Neil Young, Gentle Giant, King Crimson etc etc

The routine was always the same, we got hammered and stoned beyond belief and they would commence to blow me away with all this shit. The one dude had a veritable record store in his house. Weed, shrooms, hash, hot knives.... never anything like coke or needles. Never went that route personally. But those were great times, probably the best times of my life. Good friends, good music.

We did that for about 5 years, a few times a month. Then my marriage broke up in '94 and everything seemed to change. I would get progressively paranoid whenever I smoked. To the point I just could not do it any more. I went years without ever having any. Years later I had a few hits and the shit we were smoking back then was childs play compared to this newer stuff. Total zombie. I have found that anyone that has been a daily smoker for years on end tends to develop a strange behaviour. Hard to explain, but argumentative would be one word I would use. 

I don't smoke any more and I rarely drink. Never needed either and don't miss either. But those were some great times


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I'll enter this even though I probably shouldn't. I smoked daily from the age of about 16 till I was 21. At that time we (my lady & I) made the decision that if we were going to amount to anything in this life, the pot had to go. This required a total change of friends and people we hung with. It was tough. We couldn't go to sleep at night or make love unless we were high. For me smoking causes a lose of motivation and makes me content with what ever/where ever/when ever. I got back into it briefly during the 90's when I was in my 30's. Found pretty much the same thing, I'm useless when I'm high. It's not for me.
> I know people who function and have done very well in life while smoking daily. I also know people who haven't progressed an inch since I smoked with them in the 70's.
> 
> Not everyone who smokes is a stoner. Not everyone who drinks is a drunk. It's all up to you.


Nice post. Honest, sensible.

One of the best youth-oriented anti-drug public service ads I ever saw was one where a trio of teenage boys were in a dark basement, seated on the couch, toking up. The mother of one of them opens up the door to the basement, without looking in, and yells "What are you boys doing down there?", to which they reply in unison, while grinning, "NOTHING!". The next part of the ad has a lot of fast edits of other kids their age doing all _sorts_ of things, mountain-climbing, hiking, snowboarding, sailing, baseball, dancing, playing music, etc. This was interspersed with cuts back to the three guys, beached out on the sofa, in the dark basement, relatively motionless.

What I liked about the ad was that it was not moralistic, but framed drug use as an agnostic practical choice: you can get out there and _do_ something with your enthusiasm, OR you can can squander it on sitting around like a beached whale getting stoned. Again, it wasn't a "You're a bad person for doing this" stance, but a time-spent-doing-THIS-equals-less-time-to-spend-on-THAT stance.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^You _can_ do both!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Right.

Like I say, though, the point is that there is a fixed amount of time, a fixed amount of youth, a fixed amount of daylight. You can spend more of it on the one, or more of it on the other, but however you chose to spend it, you can't spend more than you have, and spending too much time on one means less to spend on the other.

It's that pure practicality aspect that I liked so much about the ad.


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

As I reflect on it, I guess I am just nostalgic for those days long gone when my friends would all get together in a friend's rec room and pass a joint around. The evening included listening to great music, solving the worlds problems and lauging our asses off to Firesign Theater. However, I cut back on the regular toke-fests after about a year when I realized I was becoming fat and lazy so I turned to sports instead. I felt I pot lifestyle was getting repetitive and others in the group were feeling the same way and we moved on to other things, college, work what have you.

As many have posted, it's really about individual choice and I agree. My original post was about the quality/personality of the weed currently available and it's greater potency compared to the weed I smoked. After reading everyone's posts, I now realize that what I'm wondering is whether today's weed could provide the quality of experience I enjoyed in the past, the appreciation of music, art, comedy etc. I wouldn't want one without the other.

With friends this past weekend, I did have a couple of tokes and watched 'Saxondale' with Steve Coogan. It was hilarious; a brilliant comedy even without pot but it I'm glad I did just the same. But boy, was it strong; glad I just had the two hits otherwise it would have been overpowering for me. Not sure I want to smoke again though so I guess all in all I've found the answers I was looking for.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ah...Firesign Theater....Nick Danger, Ralph Spoilsport, go on squeeze the wheeze. Great memories. Never listened to ANY of it stoned, so I wonder if it was funnier to that generation because they were _that_ generation. We were just so accustomed to the tangentialism of of those who had done too much acid, that we just accepted tangential thinking as normal.

Incidentally, it makes perfect sense that the members of _Firesign Theater _leaned towards voice-acting afterwards, often working on animated films like _Rugrats_ and _A Bug's Life_, among others. We listened to them without any visuals whatsoever, and they created entire worlds for us with just their voices. (And Devo member Mark Mothersbaugh did the music for _Rugrats_ and _Pee-Wee Herman_)

Googling around, I was surprised to find that former Firesigner _Phil Proctor _has been married to Maryedith Burrell for several decades. She was a cast member of the early-1980's ABC show _Fridays_, and some may remember her from assorted appearances on_ Seinfeld_, most notably in the no-fat-yogurt episode in which her son overhears Jerry swearing and decides he wants to swear like a comedian all the time.

_Fridays_, in turn, was sort of the forge within which _Seinfeld_ was cast. Larry David, Michael Richards, Bruce Mahler (a recurring role on Seinfeld as a rabbi), Melanie Chartoff (a bit role as one of Elaine's friends, but also did voices for _Rugrats_), and Maryedith Burrell were all regular cast members on _Fridays_. Larry Charles, one of the writers on Fridays, later went on to become head writer for _Seinfeld_ as well as _Curb Your Enthusiasm, _and most of the Sascha Baron Cohen movies (Borat, Bruno, The Dictator).

Talk about your comedy mafia. That circle is almost as incestuous as Second City or SNL.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Waterloo said:


> Smoked in high school many years ago but stopped a few decades ago. I have nothing against it, think we should legalize it, and have tried a couple of times recently but found it too strong (paranoid feelings; maybe I inhaled too much). So where's everyone else at with smoking weed? I miss the old days... beer, bud & tunes (sigh...)


Should you? in a word "No". the adverse health effects of smoking marijuana are well documented...there are other healthier ways to relax...do your body and lungs a favour and find a healthier way to relax


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

doriangrey said:


> Should you? in a word "No". the adverse health effects of smoking marijuana are well documented...there are other healthier ways to relax...do your body and lungs a favour and find a healthier way to relax


The adverse effects of anything done to excess can be well documented and many of these behaviours are legal so I don't accept your argument... at least not as it pertains to any decision I choose to make. Should I decide to smoke again, it won't be as a means to relax as I have other outlets for just that purpose. I smoked last Saturday just to try it and in all likelihood that will be the last time for another 5-10 years based on my past behaviour. 

Incidentally, one of our original group of weekend tokers from days long gone, never made it past age 21; he died of alcoholism.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Waterloo said:


> The adverse effects of anything done to excess can be well documented and many of these behaviours are legal so I don't accept your argument... at least not as it pertains to any decision I choose to make. Should I decide to smoke again, it won't be as a means to relax as I have other outlets for just that purpose. I smoked last Saturday just to try it and in all likelihood that will be the last time for another 5-10 years based on my past behaviour.
> 
> Incidentally, one of our original group of weekend tokers from days long gone, never made it past age 21; he died of alcoholism.


there was no legal angle in my point...and it wasn't an argument...just a humble opinion...you asked the question "Should I" and in my humble opinion - you shouldn't...I was just suggesting that your body would probably like you better if you didn't smoke anything - be it marijuana or anything else for that matter =)


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

Fair enough Dorian, I read too much into your reply and after all I was soliciting opinions. No harm meant and apologies on my part for coming across a little too strong.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Waterloo said:


> Fair enough Dorian, I read too much into your reply and after all I was soliciting opinions. No harm meant and apologies on my part for coming across a little too strong.


no worries man =)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

[video=youtube;ljfdg3mPcvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljfdg3mPcvY[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

For sale to the general public starting this week in Colorado.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.budbuddy.biz/

Is this for real?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Most of us self medicate to one extent or another.

Some choose a couple of beers or glasses of wine.

Some choose a pipe or joint of weed.

I suppose many choose both.

There are reasonable arguments for either.

Why weed?

1. It's natural (more or less).
2. Almost NEVER leads to violent behaviour.
3. I can't remember, but I think I had a good one.
4. Doesn't turn a 3 into a 9


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

If you want to use it, I would recommend getting a vaporizer. Much easier on the lungs and you use way less "product"


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Scottone said:


> If you want to use it, I would recommend getting a vaporizer. Much easier on the lungs and you use way less "product"



You're partly right. It is much easier on your respiratory system, but I was using as much and sometimes more with the vape.

Oil is the way to go IMO.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Milkman said:


> You're partly right. It is much easier on your respiratory system, but I was using as much and sometimes more with the vape.
> 
> Oil is the way to go IMO.


Bringing back fond memories of that 70's honey oil


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Most of us self medicate to one extent or another.
> 
> Some choose a couple of beers or glasses of wine.
> 
> ...


On #4, you just don't care.....and it feels so good. With no regrets after.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> On #4, you just don't care.....and it feels so good. With no regrets after.


Maybe, but at least you don't need to chew your arm off at the shoulder to escape in the morning when you realize _what_​ or who you've done.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Maybe, but at least you don't need to chew your arm off at the shoulder to escape in the morning when you realize _what_​ or who you've done.


...and the bag is for the weed, not to put over her head. 8)


----------

